
2016 Ford-Mozilla Open Web Fellows Application - Dowwie
https://mozilla-foundation-2.forms.fm/2016-ford-mozilla-open-web-fellows-application
======
Dowwie
"The Open Web Fellows program – a collaboration between Ford Foundation and
Mozilla – is an international leadership initiative that brings together
technology talent and civil society organizations to advance and protect the
open Web."

Deadline: March 20, 11:59pm Pacific Time.

for more information:

[https://advocacy.mozilla.org/open-web-
fellows/](https://advocacy.mozilla.org/open-web-fellows/)

If you are in new york city, there are two organizations that host:

[Data & Society]([http://www.datasociety.net/blog/2016/02/02/ford-mozilla-
open...](http://www.datasociety.net/blog/2016/02/02/ford-mozilla-open-web-
fellowships/))

[Color of Change]([http://colorofchange.org/open-web-
fellowship/](http://colorofchange.org/open-web-fellowship/))

